# Dragon Appreciation Day!



## caeldragon (Jan 16, 2008)

January 16 was Dragon Appreciation Day!  Celebrate your favorite dragons in august artwork, tantalizing poetry, or immortalizing prose!  Revel in the warmth of the darastrix in the coldness of winter!

Remember to hug a dragon today!

EDIT:  I know this was yesterday, but feel free to celebrate posthumously!  Go ahead and list your favorites!


----------



## E-mannor (Jan 16, 2008)

yea i still have 15 min. to appreciate dragons!

ok favorite dragon~ Fire from the manga dragon knights
most kick ass dragon~ the fusion dragon final boss in the first golden sun game for the GBA!


----------



## caeldragon (Jan 17, 2008)

oops, didn't say my favorites.  

I'd have to start with an Honorary mention with Smaug from The Hobbit, he singlehandedly proved that you can be an all powerful dragon and still be defeated by something as insignificant as a halfling.  Hephaestus from R.A. Salvatores stories falls into this category as well, though he didn't fail as bad as Smaug.

One of my absolute favorite dragons was Draco of Dragonheart fame.  He had real dignity and strength, and I believe he formed the basis on how I percieve dragons today.  All dragons should have his sense of humility, as well as a good sense of humor.

Other dragons of note are my own: Diamond gets recognition for being one of the strongest female dragons in my life, and Kay for being one of the most unique.  Also Arithar and Brother Ruby for their continued devotion and attention to my wellbeing.  

I guess that's it.


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Jan 17, 2008)

And no one (although only two people have said anything so far) has said anything about poor little Gleep, from the Myth-adventures of Aahz and Skeeve series yet. Gleep, the deceptively innocent baby dragon, who occasionally shows that he is in fact more intelligent than he lets on. And...I can't really remember much, actually. Hm...


----------



## sixesandsevens (Jan 17, 2008)

as a small boy I was fascinated with Figment, the purple dragon on the ride at the epcott center, does this count?


----------



## talakestreal (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm gonna be a vain dragon *appreciates herself*  

^__^  

Actually, I always liked the dragon from the Neverending Story.  Falkor always appealed to me, and he's part of the reason I ended up with a furry eastern dragon fursona, lol.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 17, 2008)

I never considered Falkor a "dragon" (knew nothing about Asian dragons when I first saw it), but yes, he was pretty darn cool.

Draco was awesome, too; sad he had to die.  His son Drake (another name given to him by humans, I assume) was okay, but that movie wasn't as good as the original.


----------



## MilkHermit (Jan 17, 2008)

-


----------

